# Is this ridiculously dangerous or am I overly cautious?



## Sarit (Oct 21, 2009)

I saw this on youtube and was like "WTF!!!"

Cutting without a throat plate


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

When something seems dangerous to you, listen to your inner voice. That way you don't have to listen to the ER nurse saying, "You did WHAT?".


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

I think he's rolling the dice and one of these times the scrap piece is going to bind up as it drops and fly back in his face.


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

I wrote the above without looking at the video, having watched it, I would say WTF! If you were standing out of the way, maybe those pieces I saw fall into the interior wouldn't hit you when (not if ) one decided to come back out. But besides safety, I imagine a piece ricocheting around inside can't do your alignment any good.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

> I think he s rolling the dice and one of these times the scrap piece is going to bind up as it drops and fly back in his face.
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


+1 to that.


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

This is ridiculous! Clean that place up!


----------



## steve_in_ohio (Dec 28, 2013)

Yeah, I wouldn't try that.


----------



## NickTheGreat (Sep 17, 2014)

That's not right. I actually winced when I saw it drop down in there!

And his shop makes mine look clean. And my wife reminds me daily that it isn't.


----------



## Mip (Sep 16, 2012)

Looks like Sawstop is going to love it when this guy hurts himself by using this saw inapropriatley and sues the manufacturer for some outrageous amount of money for something that could easily be avoided. Steve Glass will point out that if it were a Sawstop, no accidents would happen. I'm sure everybody here knows it's going to happen, no matter what brand of saw is used. I would never use this saw in this way; that's just asking for trouble.


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

Reminds me of the saying: "You can't cure stupid!" If anything every happens to the guy, this video is exhibit one for assumption of risk.


----------



## NoThanks (Mar 19, 2014)

Looks like he's using a 3/8 dado blade to make the cut with. 
Don't know what some people are thinking when they do things sometimes.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Stupid is forever.
Bill


----------



## EEngineer (Jul 4, 2008)

> Stupid is forever.
> Bill


Nope! Just until that last, final, *fatal *mistake!


----------



## EEngineer (Jul 4, 2008)

> Stupid is forever.
> Bill


Nope! Just until that last, final, *fatal *mistake!


----------



## rbtpartsman (Jan 21, 2013)

He could star on a show called "stupidity sent me to the ER"


----------



## rbtpartsman (Jan 21, 2013)

I flagged the video as very dangerous, the others should also. That is going way farther than not turning his dust collection on ! This isn't just "not wearing safety glasses" this could really teach a inexperienced guy how to cut his hand off our something.


----------



## Ger21 (Oct 29, 2009)

I've cut dadoes and slots without a throat plate, but was not cutting parts that could fall into the saw. It can be safely done with a crosscut sled.
Why he's trimming parts with a dado blade makes no sense at all???


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

And to think, he is allowed to procreate & reproduce offspring!!!


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

I only watched the first couple of minutes so maybe someone else that watched the whole thing can tell me this: Did he show a few seconds of video of the ceiling with cutoffs embedded? I winced when the first cutoff dropped below the table, like Nick said.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Oct 30, 2013)

It never ceases to amaze me the way people will make a video and show themselves using absolutely crazy unsafe procedures. I can't believe one of those cut off didn't come flying out of there.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

What a dumb ass.


----------



## InstantSiv (Jan 12, 2014)

I think I know what happened…

1. The table saw had a dado set in it and he was too lazy to change the blade because most likely only had a couple of cuts to make.

2. The dado set could not be raised high enough to cut through the, what seems like 3/4", material and sled so he had to take the throat plate out to get extra height.

3… I don't have an explanation as to why he keeps letting the pieces fall in. I could understand once… but repeatedly… no excuses.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

I bet his DC intake is plugged with a lot of big scraps of wood.


----------



## j1212t (Dec 7, 2013)

It's always important to keep a positive attitude… So I am POSITIVE that an accident of some form is in his future.. That is ridiculously dangerous.


----------



## unbob (Mar 10, 2013)

Pretty much you are on your own learning how to use a table saw. You tube seems to have a dozen bad videos to one that is reasonable.
The fellow in the video for sure thinks he is doing it right.
I don't think the guy is completely stupid, just doesn't know better.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

The funny thing is he has a throat plate sitting on his tablesaw nearby. He just didn't bother to use it.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

> Pretty much you are on your own learning how to use a table saw. You tube seems to have a dozen bad videos to one that is reasonable.
> The fellow in the video for sure thinks he is doing it right.
> I don t think the guy is completely stupid, just doesn t know better.
> 
> - unbob


Actually, I think he does, or at least has been told that it is unsafe, whether he chooses to believe it or not. The problem with most of those bad practices is that 99.9% of the time what they are doing doesn't cause a problem, so people decide that what they are doing is safe. Unfortunately, that other 0.1% of the time can have disastrous consequences.

I don't know about you, but I've made well over 1000 table saw cuts in my lifetime and don't need that 0.1% coming back to bite me in the butt (or take off a finger, eye or other body part). I've had a few close calls from unforeseen circumstances, but good safety practices have prevented any serious injury. One preventable disaster is two too many.


----------



## rhford (Aug 28, 2013)

Further proof that ANYONE can post on YouTube, no matter how dangerous or sloppy they may be. This guy is an accident waiting to happen.

Ron


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

InstantSiv had it right. He explains the whole thing earlier in the video.

I guess I don't understand the genre of the instructional video-why would you not take the time to replace the blade when you're doing a video, even if you you might do something like this in real life?


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I would never do something that stupid, at least not on video


----------



## NoThanks (Mar 19, 2014)

Plenty of stupidity to go around…


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

The launching blocks video is pretty funny actually.


----------



## unbob (Mar 10, 2013)

I bought my first table saw a Rockwell contractor model around 25 years ago to build crates to ship out work from my machine shop.
The saw is only 1 1/2hp but, I found it could launch a board a considerable distance. There was no-one around that could give me much advice. I made probably most all the wrong moves back then, saw a bit out of adjustment ect.
Glad there is no video of that.
I didn't let the cut offs fall into the saw, But I did use the dado blade without the plate, and….. I launched a board a world record distance "for a contractor saw" by using a single two tooth inner dado blade without the outer blades.


----------



## Chris208 (Mar 8, 2012)

That guy had some fat sausage fingers. And he's an idiot.


----------



## Pezking7p (Nov 17, 2013)

I just watched this video this morning!! I thought the same thing, I saw that cutoff fall down and instantly cringed.

Also, what and idiotic thing to say: "shop looks messy but that's because we use it. Any shop that's clean probably doesn't really get used". Cleanliness is such an important part of manufacturing and safety that they have whole programs designed just for being clean. (5S, anyone?)


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

I agree Useing the saw with out a throut plate is asking for trouble,Also would like to add running the saw with clutter pliers and rags near is a bad habit.The area on the outfeed should clear. Bad stuff happens so fast at the table saw,If you don't have a camera Rollin one would probably never know what happened .
One day he might just look down at the table and say how did those hot dogs get there ?Oh those are my fingers.


----------



## splinter164 (Jan 31, 2013)

Sounds like a nomination for the Darwin Awards - in the At Risk Survivors category. The note at the top of this section states "The stupidity displayed by the participants in the following tales stops short of the ultimate sacrifice, but we salute their spirit and innovation."

www.darwinawards.com/stupid


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

> I just watched this video this morning!! I thought the same thing, I saw that cutoff fall down and instantly cringed.
> 
> Also, what and idiotic thing to say: "shop looks messy but that s because we use it. Any shop that s clean probably doesn t really get used". Cleanliness is such an important part of manufacturing and safety that they have whole programs designed just for being clean. (5S, anyone?)
> 
> ...


----------



## OldWrangler (Jan 13, 2014)

Stupid is a dangerous way to go through life.


----------



## intelligen (Dec 28, 2009)

At 3:25 he explains why he isn't using the throat plate, but it seems like a bad excuse to do something so dangerous. If he didn't want to change blade he should have used a different saw or made a zero-clearance throat plate.

I always wonder how many stupid things I do with my power tools. Sometimes I realize immediately afterward that something was dangerous, but I'm sure there are a lot of things I don't catch on my own.


----------



## intelligen (Dec 28, 2009)

<duplicate>


----------



## DonB (Jan 11, 2011)

An accident waiting to happen. I'm not sure the definition of "accident" fits this demo. This guy seems as if he is planning getting hurt. Given sufficient time, he will.


----------



## 6mmBR (Sep 29, 2014)

You can tell he never worked on a construction site. The last 20 years of my career the jobs were so safety conscious it was unreal. From one extreme to the other, in less than 40 years.

High rise construction used to lose a man per floor in the old days, by the time I retired you almost needed a back up alarm on your boots.

This guy is cruising for a bruising. He's probably already taught his kid all sorts of bad habits.


----------



## PLK (Feb 11, 2014)

> You can tell he never worked on a construction site. The last 20 years of my career the jobs were so safety conscious it was unreal. From one extreme to the other, in less than 40 years.
> 
> High rise construction used to lose a man per floor in the old days, by the time I retired you almost needed a back up alarm on your boots.
> 
> ...


caught an electrician using my job site table saw on friday. I had not even set it up yet. He had tipped it over, plugged it in and was cross cutting a 2×4 on his knees while looking directly down the fence. I couldn't jump for the plug fast enough.

cross cutting an 8' 2×4, he was trying to make a 6" cut. I still can't believe he didn't twist the 7'6" enough to shoot it into his face.

Paul


----------



## Sarit (Oct 21, 2009)

Wow, how does one look at a job site saw and a 8' 2×4 and think to themselves, "yeah that'll work".


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

His wanton disregard for standard Kreg Jig safety protocol is indeed shocking…


----------



## macatlin1 (May 5, 2010)

I had an old (thin) insert on my 60 year old Craftsman saw and decided I needed to make a zero clearance insert. The problem is the lip that the plate sits in is only .090 deep. One day I noticed that Lexan can be purchased at Home Depot at .093 thick. The photo shows the resulting throat plate. Looks scary! But provides support and no gap for pieces to fall through.


----------



## twobyfour16 (Nov 9, 2008)

Insanity.


----------



## UpstateNYdude (Dec 20, 2012)

That's why there are warning labels on everything now, even the most mundane item has a warning label because some idiot is sure to find a way to hurt themselves or someone else with it…I'd be scared to be a company making anything nowadays, to many jerks looking for a loophole so they can sue you over something ridiculous.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Aside from the danger aspect, all those cutoffs will accumulate in the base of the saw and sooner or later, a piece of cutoff will get caught between the belts and pulleys and something is going to break.


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Feb 1, 2014)

And the piece falls inside breaking the hardest to get at belt.
Why on earth would you use a dado blade to cross-cut?
pocket holes on the outside?why not the inside.


----------



## stevepeterson (Dec 17, 2009)

There has only been one time that I can remember wanting to have a larger opening than a zero clearance opening. I was cutting tenons. The 1/4" deep flat cuts were finished and I had the tenoning jig out to cut the 1" tall cuts. Pieces of 1" square by 1/8" thick cutoffs were flying everywhere. I replaced the ZCI with the dado insert so the cutoffs would fall into the saw.

I sure would hate to have to learn woodworking from the guy in that video.


----------



## BLarge (Aug 29, 2011)

His dado set would not reach high enough to crosscut that plywood on the sled with the plate.

I might do all my cuts with my full dado stack on…. Lol


----------



## SierraRick (Sep 2, 2014)

No comment!
Wait! Oh forget it.
I got nuttin.


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

Just another emergency room visit waiting to happen. It is bad enough to do it in the privacy of your own shop, but to film it and put it out there for others to watch and maybe emulate is grossly irresponsible and just plain STUPID. His little short stubby sausage-like fingers look like mine, except when it is all said and done, I will still have 10 and this clown won't. WTF indeed!!


----------



## Sactomike (Nov 21, 2014)

> I saw this on youtube and was like "WTF!!!"
> 
> Cutting without a throat plate
> 
> - Sarit


And later, he puts the throat plate in, so he took it out deliberately! What I saw before I couldn't take any more was that he was using the dado blade just to make a cross cut. What's with that? No wonder he kept filming his dust collector. The mind boggles.


----------



## Sactomike (Nov 21, 2014)

>caught an electrician using my job site table saw on friday. I had not even set it up yet. He had tipped it over, plugged it in and was cross cutting a 2×4 on his knees while looking directly down the fence. I couldn't jump for the plug fast enough.
[/QUOTE]

Where is he working now? Maybe I'm just old style, but the rule is that one never uses another man's tool without permission. And with this kind of idiocy, he'd be off any job site I'm on.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

I noticed he also is doing his cross cuts with a dado or Box joint stack…

Just kind of jumped out…. "Why is the kerf ~1/2 inch wide??"


----------



## MrSmith670 (Jan 26, 2014)

It is videos like this that truly scare me. Not for the knucklehead in the video, but for the novice that wouldn't know any better.

Also, personally, if I was going to film a video for the world to see, I would clean up the shop. This guy is a dangerous, slob.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

I watched this twice and showed my wife. All I can say is what an FFFing Moron.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> And to think, he is allowed to procreate & reproduce offspring!!!
> 
> - DIYaholic


Agree 100%. Guy is a total Idiot. I flagged it also.

Re: Quote Above. Another way of putting it is ... "This Is The Sperm That Won??"


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

I've always followed a simple rule, if I have any level of discomfort with a set-up - I don't do it! There are usually alternative ways to accomplish a task.

In addition to the many comments of the hazards of the open throat, I also see loose tools on the table saw surface.


----------

